# ...it followed me home.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So I had been previously looking at getting a ball python... or a few... whatever. I was looking at morphs. But for some reason this nice little normal male just appealed to me. Go out for some feeders and come home with a snake. Expensive night. LOL.

















Thanks for looking!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

sweet. did you have to buy a tank and everything else with it or did you already have a setup for it? if you did then yeah i can imagine it being an expensive night haha. either way thumbs up for cool pets


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Nah, didn't need to get anything else. I'm at the point where I have a few bins of stuff laying about so I can easily throw a tank together. Sometimes finding the stuff is a pain though, like last night. But all's well.

Thanks!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a very nice snake.
love the pattern on it.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

wow i love its stripes, nice grab


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Interesting pattern. Very pretty. Is this your only snake, now?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That's a really nice snake! 
I remember reading a post of yours awhile back about considering getting one..now you have one :laugh: 
I know how it is, I can't help myself sometimes lol it's so tempting to get something new. 
Do you have any future plans to get a different morph to keep?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> Interesting pattern. Very pretty. Is this your only snake, now?


Nope! I have 1 male cornsnake of my own as well as 2.1 cornsnakes that I am fostering (there was a house fire but the person's 43 snakes survived, I took in a few to help out), 1 female emerald tree boa and 1 female irian jaya carpet python. In the future I will probably get a male for both the ij and the etb. I doubt I'll ever breed cornsnakes though.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice little dinker. grats on your first BP. more are to come now that you have one! its addicting


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The first half looks like its a genetic stripe morph. Congrats and enjoy the money in your wallet, bacause it wont last long when you get into more expensive morphs, well on top of you crested gecko addiction lol.


----------

